# I beat the anxiety, now the depression got me



## 18910 (Apr 11, 2005)

I learned to deal with my anxiety through cognotive behavior therapy. I read this book from Panic to Power...it changed my life. I learned to talk my way out of any panic attack....it really works. Then I conquered my IBS-C with a high-fiber diet, no symtoms for 8 months. I feel great. Then all of a sudden I start to feel overwhelmed ( I am a single mother with a high pressure job and a disabled teenaged daughter) and I become irritable and sad. I thought I had conquered all, the anxiety & IBS-C I was sure I would conquer my depression. I kept putting it off and then one day when I was working with my boss I blanked out. I could not answer any of his questions. I drew a blank. I went on vacation and I was sad. I finally started on Zoloft anout 10 days ago and now I have been constipated for 4 days. Anyone out there experience constipation with Zoloft. Also, I started taking birth control about a month ago to help me with my acne. My dermatologist put me on Yasmin, so wanted to know if some out there is taking it and if it has caused constipation.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I had my second child on January 23rd, 2004. Within about 4 months I had noticed that I began to have severe chest pains. I also noticed how bad my back hurt when rolling my big butt out of bed. It was so painful. Then I began to have serious anxiety attacks. I went to my GP and he diagnosed me with GAD. I get anxious over health concerns. I've been suffering for a year now and I have lost two jobs and I have not gotten any thinner and I have bouts of severe depression. I was never much into beer or wine but I've been craving them lately. I also hated pain killers but noticed that I now enjoy oxycodone/percocets. They make me feel sooooooo good. It's like I'm so miserable being depressed/IBS/anxiety. I don't know what to do. I've been seeing a therapist (3x now). I am depression medication. I am just convinced that they haven't found my disease and it's any day now that I'm going to die.


----------



## 18910 (Apr 11, 2005)

Chris D,Are u still on oxycodone/percocets? If so, you should consider other meds. What anti-depressant are you on?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

PharmI am taking 50 mg of doxepine before bed. I don't get pain killers on a regular basis but only when I see the dentist. I wish I did though. They help me chill and help my back pain. I guess loosing weight, exercising and buying a new bed would fix my aching, sore back.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

See if your doctor will let you try Zyprexa with the Zoloft. This is something new that my doctor is doing to help the depression. You only need a small dose to start with-


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I take 100mg of zoloft and it's never caused constipation, but most certainly helps with the depression. Yasmin did however, at first. I found that if you drink plenty I was okay.


----------

